# Breeders License?



## secondseason (May 24, 2010)

Do you have to have a breeder's license in Georgia?  And at what point would you have to obtain one?


----------



## JuliaH (May 24, 2010)

Yes, a kennel is required to be licensed as a kennel or pet dealer (I hate the term pet dealer but that's what GA calls breeders).  There are plenty that are not licensed, but I think of this like I think of my dogs.... 

I breed for quality, not quantity, and for dogs that can and will be good hunters or good pets, whichever is required by their new owners. The parents of the dogs are x-rayed for hip troubles, even though I know hip troubles are not big in my breeds (GSP and Brittany). Shots, deworming, papers in order, and a puppy kit containing helps for new owners and a sample bag of food go with each pup. 

I am all for licensing too. The inspector comes twice a year, and she is friendly and professional. I get a report on her assessment of my facility and it has never been anything I would fail to be proud of showing others.

My particular bill from the state, which has to be renewed every year, is $100, but the least possible is $50 and it goes up to $200 a year, depending on where one fits into the requirements.

Hope this helps 

Julia


----------



## K9SAR (May 24, 2010)

(Addition to JuliaH's post: The licensing is performed through the Georgia Department of Agriculture)


----------



## JuliaH (May 24, 2010)

LOL... leave it to me to forget to mention where to get the license!!

Thanks K9SAR 

Julia




K9SAR said:


> (Addition to JuliaH's post: The licensing is performed through the Georgia Department of Agriculture)


----------

